# My 2018 Halloween Costume... Had A Howling Good Time



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

(Queue up a little Ozzy Osborn's 'Bark At the Moon'...) Just call me Mr. Talbot. Larry to my friends.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great costume


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Nice - love an old-school werewolf.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super cool!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Fantastic Werewolf!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Love that!


----------



## stoic_clown (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks everybody for all the kind words. Makeup is generally not my forte by any stretch of the imagination, but this one turned out pretty decent. The ToTs and parents liked it. Got asked to pose for quite a few selfies.



Hey Batbuddy. Yep, you're right, I did use a foam latex prosthetic around the eyes and nose. But no, it's not a homemade. I picked it up at mostlydead.com.


----------

